# What do you fish with at pensacola pier?



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

I've never been to the pier, what do you guys fish with out there? Lures, or what?


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

It all depends on what you are trying to catch..


----------

